# The Lost Key: Part 3 (Chapter 7)



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

​The Lost Key: Part 3​




Full Hebrew translation of Part 3 by Yael Ramon - LINK​
_If you have started reading this part, then most likely you have already read the contents of __Part 1__ and __Part 2__. If not, be sure to read them first._

The time to reveal the working principle of the old energy technology has finally come. What you are about to read and see now is the most complete and reliable collection of knowledge on this subject that has ever been published on the internet. I will not waste your time on unnecessary words, and I will immediately get down to the point.

​*Chapter 7 – Field geometry*​



IMG 7.1​
When I myself was just approaching a potential solution to the working principle of the energy technology of the past, I spent plenty of time analyzing all that layer of information that was stated in the first two parts, and still could not understand - what exactly was the main secret? What kind of special energy made all these structures and installations work? Or maybe there is no special energy at all, and all these are just additional properties of the familiar and well-known phenomena that dark forces managed to hide from us so cleverly?

All these questions bothered me until one day I stumbled upon a YouTube channel of a smart guy from the United States named Ken Wheeler. Ken has been interested in physics for a long time, and particularly, in the phenomenon of magnetism. The conventional explanation of fields and magnetism did not appeal to Ken, so he began developing his own concept. Subsequently, Ken published a whole book titled «Uncovering the missing Secrets of Magnetism (3rd edition)» (digital version available for free), where he vividly presented his ideas. I highly recommend that you take the time to study this book. It contains a lot of useful information that you are unlikely to find anywhere else.

One of the key aspects of Ken Wheeler's concept is the question of correct representation of physical fields. According to his vision, the nature around us is much simpler than what official science tries to convince us of. Therefore, Ken spent quite a lot of time looking for the most accurate and illustrative way to visualize physical fields. In the end, he was helped by one cunning, but easy to manufacture device called «Ferrocell». Using it along with the most common magnets, Ken was able to capture the true shape of magnetic fields and convey this knowledge to other people. Look at it with your own eyes and see how amazing it is:

*MV 7.1 – «**Nature’s secrets of magnetism**»*




IMG 7.2​
_«Ferrocell» consists of two glass sheets pressed against each other, with a ferrofluid of a special composition placed between them. A tape with LED lamps is wound around the device. With the passage of light, the ferromagnetic fluid allows you to visualize the structure of the field generated by the magnet. More details about original Ferrocells can be found on the __manufacturer's official website__. Instructions for assembling such a thing at home from Ken Wheeler can be viewed in this __video__ (AV 7.1)._

The true shape of the magnetic field is torus:




IMG 7.3​Information that the toroidal structure is inherent in many phenomena of our universe has been circulating in the information space for some time. And in one form or another, you probably have already came across it. I myself have encountered mentionings of the importance of toroidal structures many times, but for some reason I’ve never paid much attention to it. This was largely due to the fact that it always seemed to be something abstract. But when I saw a real visualization of a toroidal field with my own eyes, I immediately realized how important it is.

The fact is that the toroidal shape is inherent not only in the fields of magnets. It is found in almost everything that surrounds us, it is just that most people usually do not notice it.




IMG 7.4​But how can magnets and toruses help us unravel the secret of the lost technology? What is the connection between them? At first it may seem that there is no connection, but this is only because, as always, the necessary details were skillfully hidden from us. Some of these details are hidden in the internal structure of the vessels with a special substance.




IMG 7.5 – «Sheldonian Theatre», Oxford, England.​Initially, for me, this was just a common assumption, which I could not verify or prove in any way. However, intuitively, I felt that there must be some kind of connection between the toruses and the vessels. Don’t you think that there should be a reason why they were made spherical? Even if the desired geometry is not observed externally, it may well be realized in one form or another inside the vessel itself. But how can this be verified? Realizing that it is impossible to look inside the vessel in photos, and almost impossible to get a physical copy, I decided at first that this assumption would remain an assumption. But circumstances turned out in such a way that I was lucky to come across one very curious artifact, which was captured on video in one of the Indian temples (I learned about the existence of the video itself on the Praveen Mohan YouTube channel). Take a look at the artifact yourself:

*MV 7.2 – «**Inside the vessel**»*​
What you see is obviously some kind of a container. Moreover, it is not difficult to notice that it has a toroidal shape both externally and internally. Logic and common sense tell me that this is nothing else but an improvised kind of vessel for the special substance.




IMG 7.6​Apparently, the only reason why this vessel was not confiscated is that its main component was once removed from it (the hole was obviously made for this purpose). And although one single example is not a proof that all special vessels looked exactly like this, we must understand that in our case even such a find is a great rarity and luck. Therefore, let's try to use what we have and combine all separate puzzles into one picture.

Based on the geometry of this vessel, we can conclude that the special substance, with which such vessels were supposedly filled, was located inside in such a way as to be located around its axis.





IMG 7.7​And although the body itself is made in the shape of a flat torus, I have reasons to believe that this shape was not obligatory and not the only one possible. Judging by the samples taken from old photographs, the vessel can be given different variations of toroidal-spherical geometry, as, for example, in the following photo:




IMG 7.8 – «National Theatre», Prague, Bohemia, Austro-Hungary.​And if this variability seemed strange to you, then I want to assure you that there is nothing unusual, because toruses can also take various forms. To make this look more convincing, instead of the using usual geometric projections, I will show you some real samples from nature:




IMG 7.9​I suppose that the basic working principle of the vessels did not change depending on the shape. The choice between one shape or another was probably based either on some technical subtleties, or just on a designer’s decision. In the next photo you can spot as many as 5 different shapes of vessels located on the same street:




IMG 7.10 – «Archway and St. Mark's Tower», Rothenburg, Bavaria, Germany.​_Nowadays, if we saw antennas or satellite dishes of various shapes or colors on residential buildings, we would not attach any importance to it, as we would probably think that their owners just installed the ones they had bought in the store. The main prerequisite is that is should work. Here, apparently, is the very same situation._

But even if the vessels were really made in the form of toruses of various shapes, what is the connection between them and the magnets that create fields with exactly the same geometry? In order to understand this, let's take a general look at what magnets are, and why they have their own fields at all.

As you know, there are two main types of magnets – permanent magnets and electromagnets.




IMG 7.11



 


GIF 7.1 – Source (AV 7.2); GIF 7.2 – Source (AV 7.3)​In case of permanent magnets, we are mostly dealing with a fixed number of chemical elements that are naturally magnetic. Such elements, and alloys obtained on the basis of them, are usually called ferromagnets. The name comes from the Latin word «ferrum» and was chosen because the most common elements with natural magnetic properties are iron (Fe), cobalt (Co) and nickel (Ni).

Initially, it may seem that the phenomenon of magnetism is associated only with metals. But actually it is not. Even water and liquid oxygen can interact with magnets in a certain way.



 


GIF 7.3; GIF 7.4​_You can learn more about it from this __video__ (AV 7.4), from which I took the above animations. But I want to warn you right away that it uses a generally accepted scientific theory, which I am inclined to consider deceitful. Watch it primarily for the physical experiment._

Generally speaking, everything rests on the fact that different elements/substances react differently to the magnetic field. Those that interact well with it are called ferromagnets (for example, iron), those that do it moderately or poorly are paramagnets (for example, aluminum), and those that always repel the magnetic field are called diamagnets (for example, bismuth). Diamagnets, in turn, can also differ from each other in the degree of interaction with the magnetic field.

But where does the field itself come from? The simplest and most accessible explanation of the cause of its occurrence is associated with the understanding that any matter is built from the same fields at the micro level. It's just that in some cases they are oriented in an orderly manner, and in some they are not.




IMG 7.12​This image shows samples of crystal lattices together with the «magnetic moments» of the fields that form them. When microlevel fields are synchronized (oriented in one direction), they form a single field that we can observe at the macrolevel. The process of industrial production of ferromagnets (AV 7.5) is just tied to restructuring the crystal lattice of a metal in the correct way, and then directing all the microlevel fields in one direction using a stronger external field through which the workpieces are passed at certain stages of production.

_With the correct understanding of the structure of matter, this process does not seem complicated. Nevertheless, I haven’t been able to find a detailed description of what exactly happens to the crystal lattice during each stage of production (no matter how much I tried). And in general, in the course of studying the phenomenon of magnetism, I’ve always faced the fact that all explanations were given as superficially as possible. As if they are trying to hide some important detail from us in plain sight._

Nevertheless, without seeing how this particular process occurs at the micro level, we cannot be sure that the magnets are directly connected to the vessels. Electromagnets will help us to clarify this situation. If you forgot (or did not know) what an electromagnet is, then here is a great video on this topic:

*MV 7.3 – «**Magnetic fields through solenoids**»*​
Now let's answer the question – are there any significant differences between the fields generated by a permanent magnet and the fields generated by an electromagnet? No, there are not. In both cases, we get the same physical phenomenon, but only in one case, the effect is achieved by organizing matter at the micro level, and in the other at the macro level, by passing electricity through a wire connected in a ring (or circular spiral). If we get the same effect with both methods, it is logical to assume that the loopback wire manages to reproduce the same process that occurs at the micro level.

_I hope that at this stage you have already understood that the division into macro and micro levels is mostly relative. Such a division exists only from our point of view, and from the point of view of the universe, all energy works as a single system, regardless of scale._

However, I admit that you still might not have formed a clear understanding of the structure of the field and its connection with permanent magnets and electromagnets. To make everything clearer, I recommend that you watch the following video:

*MV 7.4 – «**Magnetic field around current-carrying circular loop**»*​
If we didn’t know that the field has the shape of a torus, we wouldn’t pay much attention to this detail. But knowing about the torus, makes it hard not to notice its outline.




IMG 7.13​Now it should be clear to you that one looped wire is enough to form a toroidal field. If we increase the number of loops, then the toroidal field will simply become even stronger due to the addition of revolutions. In the case of vessels, the essence is almost the same. We simply have a different medium for the movement of energy - instead of wires, a liquid or some other substance of similar properties was put inside.




IMG 7.14​But what exactly was this substance, and why did it need to be inside such vessels? This issue will be discussed in more detail in the final chapter. At this stage, you first need to understand that toroidal geometry is found around a wire, a magnet, and in the form of vessels with a special substance. This means that we have enough reasons to believe that a similar physical principle is involved in all of them.




IMG 7.15​Nevertheless, it should be understood that so far we haven’t dealt with the physical principle itself, but rather with its superficial description. However, the fact that the energy of the torus is closely intertwined with the process of rotation should be obvious already now. But what seems much less obvious is the question of geometry that accompanies the toroidal field. Where does it come from? And why does it look that way? In order to understand this, let's turn again to examples from the nature. As you may have noticed, almost all fruits/vegetables /berries are shaped like a torus/sphere. But if you look closely at the details, you can also notice the familiar geometric shapes:




 




 


IMG 7.16; IMG 7.17; IMG 7.18; IMG 7.19​A more familiar example – snowflakes:




IMG 7.20​Initially, it may seem that snowflakes have nothing to do with toroidal geometry, but this impression is wrong, because snowflakes can grow not only in a horizontal plane, but also in a vertical one.




IMG 7.21​And when they grow vertically, you get these curious structures:




IMG 7.22​It is particularly in vertical snowflakes that we can observe the sought-for toroidal geometry. And although it is not fully manifested in them, we see its outlines one way or another.




IMG 7.23​Based on the presented examples, it can be concluded that the geometric shapes are viewed precisely in the horizontal plane of the toroid, along its entire axis. But it is absolutely not difficult to notice the very fact of the connection between the torus and various geometric shapes. Much harder is to understand how exactly they are related to each other.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 18, 2021)

In the second part of the article I talked about the fact that the geometric patterns depends on the vibration frequency of the system, and this is really so. But back then I covered this aspect rather superficially, without mentioning the existence of toruses at all, right away giving as an example complex variations of Platonic solids. Now I would like to make some clarifications to make the picture more complete.

Firstly, matter can take forms of not only Platonic solids and their variations, but also of many other regular polyhedrons (real examples of such structures are presented by the groups of spatial symmetry of crystals, which we touched upon in the second part of the article). Secondly, all these polyhedrons are not independent elements by themselves. They only reflect the nature of work and interaction of toroidal fields at different energy levels.

It is quite difficult to understand this idea in words, and especially difficult to imagine all this from the point of view of the micro level. But based on the idea that all physical processes are universal, regardless of the level under consideration, we can understand the principle of operation of any of them, taking as a basis the one that is most understandable and close to us. In our case, this process is electricity, which, as we have already found out, forms a toroidal field around the looped wire.

Luckily for us, there is a very useful YouTube channel of a certain «Fractal Woman» who also researches fundamental physical phenomena. There are quite a few unique video visualizations on this channel, particularly on the work of electricity and physical fields from the point of view of toroidal geometry.



 


GIF 7.5 – Source (AV 7.6); GIF 7.6 – Source (AV 7.7)​_I hope you understand that the balls do not represent particles, but the direction of movement of the toroidal field._

Before that, we considered the appearance of a torus around a looped conductor, but apparently, even around an unlooped conductor with electricity, a toroidal field also appears, and when it loops around, it forms another, larger torus. But now we are primarily interested in the connection between toruses and geometric shapes. This video can clarify this issue specifically:

*MV 7.5 – «**Aether circulation around a circular loop of wire**»*​
If we assume that this visualization is correct, then it turns out that the internal geometry of the toroidal system is determined by the nature of the oscillations of what moves inside the torus in a circle and forms its toroidal shape.



 


GIF 7.7; GIF 7.8​However, given the complexity of the presented model, such an explanation can also seem rather difficult to understand. How can we explain this more simply? To do this, we will need to look at the torus itself again. Before that, we talked only about the movement that happens inside of it, but in fact, the complete representation of the toroidal field’s movement looks something like this:




GIF 7.9​The internal movement occurs in a circle, while the external one via the «inflow and outflow» of energy from one pole to another.




GIF 7.10​Before that, for the most part we considered this geometry in a static form, but in nature this energy is always in motion.




IMG 7.24​The rotating nature of energy is clearly visible even with the correct consideration of the phenomenon of magnetism. Pay attention to how the magnet spins the image of the CRT TV in a certain direction, depending on which pole it is brought to it:



 


GIF 7.11; GIF 7.12 – Source (AV 7.8)​This phenomenon is explained by the fact that our universe inclines towards polarization. That is why we are always faced with the duality of various processes (plus and minus, positive and negative, good and evil, clockwise and counterclockwise). The reason why we see complex geometry in a toroidal field is that it is formed by two oppositely directed vortex flows:




IMG 7.25​Nevertheless, given the complexity of the drawing itself, it is very difficult to say at first glance how exactly the rotation is related to the geometry of the torus. Moreover, it is not entirely clear what exactly forms this or other geometric shapes. Another video from Ken Wheeler's YouTube channel helped me to solve this puzzle:

*MV 7.6 – «**Uncovering the Missing Secrets of Magnetism. Fundamentals - Part 8**»*​
In this video, Ken once again explains the principle of polarization using moiré patterns. But specifically in this video, several spiral arms are highlighted on the patterns with a marker. When these arms come together, we can see how they form a familiar geometric shape.




IMG 7.26​Having learned about this method, I decided to try to superimpose spirals with different number of arms on top of each other, and this is what I got:





IMG 7.27​It turns out that the resulting shape depends on the number of spiral arms. In this case, I took a spiral with 8 arms and got an octagon (or an 8-pointed star/flower). Accordingly, If I took 5 arms as in the Ken Wheeler’s video, then I would get a pentagon. If you take 3 arms, you get a triangle. And if you take only 2, you get a rather unusual figure that looks like «8».

Thus, we come to conclusion that the main list of two-dimensional polygons can be formed as a result of polarization, when two oppositely twisted energy flows superimpose on each other. Interesting, isn't it? But similar shapes can also be formed by adding simple circles/spheres:




IMG 7.28​Accordingly, a question arises – what is the fundamental difference between spirals and circles/spheres? At first it may seem that we are facing completely different phenomena. However, if you look closely at the last picture, you can see all the same spirals superimposed on each other:




IMG 7.29​Thus, I tend to think that there is no fundamental difference between spirals and circles/spheres. Both methods are just different perspectives on the same phenomenon. It's just that in the case of circles/spheres, the emphasis is put on statics, and in the case of spirals – on dynamics.

*The geometric display of the toroidal field reveals a lot of curious details about the structure of our world. Looking at it, we can clearly see the relationship between the complexity of the geometric pattern, the frequency of vibrations of the system, its density and the resulting energy potential. Moreover, understanding that any energy system is polarized and forms two oppositely directed vortices, we can understand that rotation plays one of the key roles in this process.*

Concluding this chapter, I would like to show you one more amazing thing that I learned about when studying fields and geometry. With the help of it, you can clearly see how energy/geometry smoothly transforms from one state to another. While this may sound a little out of the ordinary, what I'm going to show you is related to math. To be honest, I never liked math, and always thought it was incapable of reflecting the multi-faceted nature of our universe. In fact, I still think so, but I must admit that in some cases math manages to reflect the true appearance of the surrounding world.




GIF 7.13 – Source (AV 7.9)​What you need to see is related to the «Julia set» or the «Mandelbrot set» (named after the mathematicians Gaston Julia and Benoit Mandelbrot). Most likely, you have already seen images of these sets more than once. They are beautiful and endless fractals:




IMG 7.30​_More details about these sets can be found in __this video__ (AV 7.10)._

The thing is that displaying them on a mathematical graph can demonstrate extremely interesting mathematical and, in particular, geometric patterns. I learned about these patterns from the following video:

*MV 7.7 – «**What’s so special about the Mandelbrot set?**»*​
_Unfortunately, I am absolutely not versed in mathematics, so I cannot explain it to you in an accessible and profound way. If you have the desire and opportunity to understand all this in more detail, then I advise you to listen to the person from the video above – he is much more competent in this matter than me._

The mathematical graph shown in the video was created using the «GeoGebra» application. This is exactly what I wanted to show you. It was demonstrated in the video rather hastily, but you have the opportunity to try to work with it yourself by following this link. With this graph, you can look at a live geometric transformation, which is very unlikely to be seen anywhere else.



 




 


GIF 7.14; GIF 7.15; GIF 7.16; GIF 7.17​And although this graph does not show full polarization as in the previous example, one way or another we can clearly see how geometric shapes twist in a spiral when transforming from one form to another.

Now, if you put all the considered aspects into one big picture, you will get a fairly logical explanation of many fundamental phenomena of the surrounding reality. However, the toroidal field hides another important detail, which I will examine in the next chapter.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 19, 2021)

Great work @Catalyst, and what amazing illustrations you've found and made to represent the meaning behind  your words! I can only think of all the hours/days/months you've  spent in your efforts to understand  the processes of an energetic Nature and very much appreciate  you compiling the information in an article to share with us ( and the World) here. I'm  grateful too for the work done by your referred co-enthusiasts who contributed to you being able to paint this picture. I am familiar with the work of the amazing Ken Wheeler but will have to wait until tonight to explore the other scientist's and mathematician's work. 



> all these polyhedrons are not independent elements by themselves. They only reflect the nature of work and interaction of toroidal fields at different energy levels.


This is an enlightening and key observation. As is also your 'Eureka Moment ' with regard to the relationship between the Spirals and Circles. 


Catalyst said:


> Thus, I tend to think that there is no fundamental difference between spirals and circles/spheres. Both methods are just different perspectives on the same phenomenon. It's just that in the case of circles/spheres, the emphasis is put on statics, and in the case of spirals – on dynamics



The hexagonal shape visible on the pole of Saturn comes to mind with the geometry of the force fields and I am left curious to know what we might see at the Earths North Pole under similar circumstances were we actually allowed to view it. 

A post that begins with Toroids, moves to Vortices, and ends in Fractals, strangely pleases my senses in a most satisfactory way!


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 19, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Great work @Catalyst, and what amazing illustrations you've found and made to represent the meaning behind  your words! I can only think of all the hours/days/months you've  spent in your efforts to understand  the processes of an energetic Nature and very much appreciate  you compiling the information in an article to share with us ( and the World) here. I'm  grateful too for the work done by your referred co-enthusiasts who contributed to you being able to paint this picture. I am familiar with the work of the amazing Ken Wheeler but will have to wait until tonight to explore the other scientist's and mathematician's work.
> 
> 
> This is an enlightening and key observation. As is also your 'Eureka Moment ' with regard to the relationship between the Spirals and Circles.
> ...



Thank you! 

The question of Earth's poles is explored in more detail in Chapter 9 .


----------



## Oracle (Nov 19, 2021)

Great! I started reading chapter 8 and then got sidetracked on a chalice origins search wormhole and ended up at Polarity Therapy an hour later, go figure. 
I'll  get back to chapter 8 soon!


----------



## luddite (Nov 21, 2021)

@Catalyst: Masterful presentation of a complex series of phenomena. 

Question: so if a toroid is the natural 3d representation of energy flow between two magnetic / electrical poles, then would the inverse present itself as the consumption of that energy?


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 21, 2021)

luddite said:


> @Catalyst: Masterful presentation of a complex series of phenomena.
> 
> Question: so if a toroid is the natural 3d representation of energy flow between two magnetic / electrical poles, then would the inverse present itself as the consumption of that energy?



Not exactly sure what you mean by inverse movement, and if that is possible at all, but I can try to give some clarification that may explain some aspects of polarization. The reason why we see two opposing vortices inside torus is not because they exist separately, but rather because all actions (energy vibrations) that happen within this universe just have no other choice but two exist in two states simultaneously (+ and -, right and left, or any other form it takes). The easiest way to understand this is to try to rotate something stationary (it can be even your finger) and try to notice that depending on the perspective, you see different movement. From one side it rotates clockwise, and from another side it is counter-clockwise (no matter how you turn it). Or an even simpler example - mirror. No matter what you do, you will always get a reversed image. Any action in our universe creates a counter action, be it a swing of your finger, or the rotation of energy at microlevel. The reason for this is probably because this rule lies at the very core/heart of our universe's nature. So, since you can't make anything unipolar, everything is mostly about perspective. Though, I suppose that this explanation is rather superficial, and I probably still miss something.


----------



## AlsoUseΘisKnowledge (Dec 23, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Great work @Catalyst, and what amazing illustrations you've found and made to represent the meaning behind  your words! I can only think of all the hours/days/months you've  spent in your efforts to understand  the processes of an energetic Nature and very much appreciate  you compiling the information in an article to share with us ( and the World) here. I'm  grateful too for the work done by your referred co-enthusiasts who contributed to you being able to paint this picture. I am familiar with the work of the amazing Ken Wheeler but will have to wait until tonight to explore the other scientist's and mathematician's work.
> 
> 
> This is an enlightening and key observation. As is also your 'Eureka Moment ' with regard to the relationship between the Spirals and Circles.
> ...


Do you have a single photograph of saturn which shows it's hexagonal pole shape that isn't from NASA? I have never seen one, and one of it's official photos are shown to be fake 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVIZ9p6mIwM_
, there is no reason for it to be fake other than if they are trying to deceive us.


----------



## robgreen12345 (Jan 31, 2022)

is there a book I can buy from you to read all of this? it's fascinating


----------



## luddite (Jan 31, 2022)

robgreen12345 said:


> is there a book I can buy from you to read all of this? it's fascinating


Any standard high school or university text book will not have any of this info. It seems to be hidden in a concerted manner.


----------



## Belialith (Feb 1, 2022)

luddite said:


> Any standard high school or university text book will not have any of this info. It seems to be hidden in a concerted manner.


Yea, it's hidden alright. Very deeply. Because they want to keep Humanity enslaved to them, and any knowledge you have is power to free yourself from them. Like Alan Watt says, we need to free ourselves from "their" structure:

ALAN WATT - "ROYALTY, LIFE-RAFTS, RELIGIONS & REPERTOIRES VS. ANOTHER, BETTER WAY" 1.30.22​


----------



## robgreen12345 (Feb 2, 2022)

luddite said:


> Any standard high school or university text book will not have any of this info. It seems to be hidden in a concerted manner.



Are there any writen books and authors writing about this subject except for this website?


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 2, 2022)

robgreen12345 said:


> Are there any writen books and authors writing about this subject except for this website?


Tartaria: English Version - Тарт-ария.инфо


----------



## luddite (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes.


robgreen12345 said:


> Are there any writen books and authors writing about this subject except for this website?


Literally thousands of them. Its just hard to find them as they dont appear on the first page of search results.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 7, 2022)

luddite said:


> Yes.
> 
> Literally thousands of them. Its just hard to find them as they dont appear on the first page of search results.


Well you could at least post a few links to help this chap out.


----------



## luddite (Feb 8, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Well you could at least post a few links to help this chap out.


Good point.

Uncovering the Missing Secrets of Magnetism: Exploring the nature of Magnetism, with regards to the true model of atomic geometry and field mechanics by means of rational physics & logic 3rd, Wheeler, Ken - Amazon.com

Home - Eric P. Dollard - Official Homepage

They are the two main players and provide many links to spiral down a rabbit hole from.


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 10, 2022)

Yael Ramon has just shared her full Hebrew translation with me. Will also attach it to the top.


----------



## iseidon (May 10, 2022)

The IQAir website displays airflows online. It is probably a useful tool for research concerning the topic of toroids and vortices.














UPD1.

By the way, it is noteworthy that the air currents at the North Pole are downward and go inward. And the air currents at the South Pole are upward and go outward. This corresponds to the toroidal vortex flow of energy.






Arctica​


Antarctica​


UPD2.

From the chat room.

We can assume (only assume) that there is an empty space (analogous to a tunnel) between the north and south poles. (That is why there are no reliable photos from the poles). Then everything falls into place. The flux is constantly circling the earth in different projections (along the conditional meridians of the torus). Apparently (only within a hypothesis), there are points on the Earth that are able to attract a part of this flow. It is also possible that there are points that return the flux.

There is a curious point in the article. Within the same field, the result of the force towers was different. Which suggests that the earth's energy-flow model does not exactly correspond to the standard magnet (north-south), but has different directions even at the local level. I imagine it as a multitude of vortices that penetrate the earth from the conditional tunnel to the surface and vice versa (thus, due to these small vortices, there is a constant balance in the large flow around the torus meridian).

And within the small streams there are even smaller ones, and so on to infinity. This is how they support each other and the higher levels.


----------

